# Newb! Hello everyone! Pics of my ride



## BimmerBoy111 (Nov 22, 2003)

Hello everyone! I'm new to this forum and would like to introduce myself and my car with my newest mods 

I picked up a set of OEM 19's from another member because I didn't want to run spacers on my 18's to fit the Brembos - OEM 19's ROCK - pot holes bring it!

Brembos are on! and installed them myself with the help of instructions from Dave Zeckhausen's site :thumbup: 
355mm front and upgraded caliper with euro rotor in the rear.

Also CF front grill - Blacked out side gills

I bought a Hamann CF lip from Meel330 - Should I install it or keep the CSL lip? this will be my 5th front lip.

Just waiting for my iForged Datona's and I'll be ready for the summer!


----------



## ChadH (Sep 13, 2004)

Damn, nice ride!! I fixed the pic below for you!! Lovin' the carbon fiber :thumbup:


----------



## BimmerBoy111 (Nov 22, 2003)

ChadH said:


> Damn, nice ride!! I fixed the pic below for you!! Lovin' the carbon fiber :thumbup:


Thanks chad :thumbup: - what did you use to adjust the image? Levels?


----------



## ChadH (Sep 13, 2004)

BimmerBoy111 said:


> Thanks chad :thumbup: - what did you use to adjust the image? Levels?


 Yeah, I did it manually. I also messed with the color just a hair. :thumbup:


----------



## Bimmer9938 (Jun 13, 2004)

hell of a nice M ! :thumbup:


----------



## S18adeli (Jan 30, 2005)

My favorite convertible M...


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Do I know you from somewhere? :rofl: 
Anyway nice ride :bigpimp:


----------

